# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  شهریه شبانه داشنگاه سراسری دوره شبانه

## milad1124

سلام دوستان
میخوام بدونم شهریه دوره شبانه دانشگاه رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چقدر درمیاد ؟؟
اگه از رشته های دیگه مهندسی هم اطلاع داشتین بگین
 حدود 350 - 450 که خرج خوابگاهه
میخوام ببینم هزینه کلی چقدر میشه
فداااتون

----------


## artim

شهریه شبانه بین 500  الی 700 تومن

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام دوستان
> میخوام بدونم شهریه دوره شبانه دانشگاه رشته مهندسی کامپیوتر چقدر درمیاد ؟؟
> اگه از رشته های دیگه مهندسی هم اطلاع داشتین بگین
>  حدود 350 - 450 که خرج خوابگاهه
> میخوام ببینم هزینه کلی چقدر میشه
> فداااتون


برا دانشگاه تبریز شبانه it ترم قبل ورودی 93 = نزدیک 700
برا ورودی های امسال هم تقریبا 10 ، 15 درصد اضافه کن .
البته برا شبانه خوابگاه خودگردان میدن ترمی از 500 تا 700 هزینش هست.

----------


## T!G3R

شهریه شبانه با توجه به این که یکی از اشناهام شبانه خوند و لیسانسشو گرفت 
بین 550 تا 750 عزیز
موفق باشید عزیز
بای :Yahoo (3):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (99):

----------


## milad1124

> برا دانشگاه تبریز شبانه it ترم قبل ورودی 93 = نزدیک 700
> برا ورودی های امسال هم تقریبا 10 ، 15 درصد اضافه کن .
> البته برا شبانه خوابگاه خودگردان میدن ترمی از 500 تا 700 هزینش هست.


یعنی 700 شهریه + 700-500 هم خوابگاه ؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> یعنی 700 شهریه + 700-500 هم خوابگاه ؟



بله دوست عزیز

----------


## artim

شهریه متغییر هم هست ها

----------


## Blue.sky

> شهریه متغییر هم هست ها


بله متغییر هست من برا شبانه دانشگاه تبریز و سایر دانشگاههای کلانشهرها گفتم بقیه شهرستانها تقریبا 10 ، 15 درصد کمترهست.

----------


## khaan

شما متوسط 700 تومن درنظر بگیر برای اوایل

----------


## milad1124

با این اوصاف رفتن صلاح نیست و خرج زیادی داره درسته >؟؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> با این اوصاف رفتن صلاح نیست و خرج زیادی داره درسته >؟؟



کاملا به شرایط خودت بستگی داره ولی من افراد زیادی رو دیدم که دانشگاه آزاد شهر خودشون رو به شبانه (یا حتی روزانه) شهر دیگه ترجیح دادن (مخصوصااا تو کارشناسی)

----------


## jimnana

شهریه اپتیک شبانه ارومیه هم همون اطراف 700 میشه؟

----------

